# Halo Sig



## ThaMuffinMan (Oct 26, 2008)

rate/hate also if anyone wants to use it feel free


----------



## MJB23 (Jan 26, 2007)

I've never seen anyone make an Elite sig it's usually always Master Cheif. It looks good.


----------



## ThaMuffinMan (Oct 26, 2008)

haha ive already made around 2 or 3 master chief sigs so gotta mix things up


----------

